# Richelieu has 2 CH females available



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Their webpage says the two girls are AKC champions, 4 pounds, and are retired or drop out show dogs. I'm not sure why a dog who has already attained its championship would be considered a drop out show dog, or wouldn't be kept in the breeding program, but if I was looking for a young female, I'd sure call and inquire. It says they're friendly, social and healthy, fully vaccinated, almost completely potty trained to a doggy door, will need to be spayed. This could be a good opportunity for someone. :thmbup: 

Link


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I wonder if they would allow the new home to spay the pup at the new vet...I would love to see pics!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Their webpage says the two girls are AKC champions, 4 pounds, and are retired or drop out show dogs. I'm not sure why a dog who has already attained its championship would be considered a drop out show dog, or wouldn't be kept in the breeding program, but if I was looking for a young female, I'd sure call and inquire. It says they're friendly, social and healthy, fully vaccinated, almost completely potty trained to a doggy door, will need to be spayed. This could be a good opportunity for someone. :thmbup:
> 
> Link[/B]


Many times a bitch is finished (gains its Ch) as a pup and may not grow large enough for the breeder to be comfortable breeding them. Also, a bitch (or dog) may be finished as a pup and not mature as expected. It doesn't mean anything negative about the Maltese's ability to be a good pet. If you have a serious inquiry to a breeder, they can tell you why they are placing the dog or bitch in question.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Just an FYI. Richelieu has beautiful dogs and I am telling this for informational purposes only for those who are interested in her retiress. I have been looking to add a third for some time. I saw that she had 2 retired females so I called her. She informed me that she does not adopt her retiress to anyone unless they are locals, just incase there is a problem and she needs to be able to get the dog back immediately. She did give me names of local breeders here in AZ who I had all previously contacted with no luck on available retiress which is why I was having to look out of state. I thought it was strange but I can accept her policy. Again, this is only information and I have no bad feelings towards her or her policy.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would absolutely recommend a Richelieu puppy (since I have one  )

Too bad I can't convince my b/f that we need another one!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful!!
Hope someone here adopts them :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sometimes I wish I lived on the West Coast..... :tender: .......like now.....  I'd love to get another malt.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

There's a 9-month-old male show-dog dropout, too!! Judging from his picture, he looks adorable!

http://richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish we could get another. if we lived in a dog friendly different building in NYC I would.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jun 11 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=589831


> Just an FYI. Richelieu has beautiful dogs and I am telling this for informational purposes only for those who are interested in her retiress. I have been looking to add a third for some time. I saw that she had 2 retired females so I called her. She informed me that she does not adopt her retiress to anyone unless they are locals, just incase there is a problem and she needs to be able to get the dog back immediately. She did give me names of local breeders here in AZ who I had all previously contacted with no luck on available retiress which is why I was having to look out of state. I thought it was strange but I can accept her policy. Again, this is only information and I have no bad feelings towards her or her policy.[/B]


i remeber she only adopts her retirees to locals. thank goodness because her girl is beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:

thanks for posting this, her babies are so adorable


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jul 26 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611396


> There's a 9-month-old male show-dog dropout, too!! Judging from his picture, he looks adorable!
> 
> http://richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html[/B]


From that page she has 6 little puppies too. That male bottom right is sooooooo darling.


----------

